# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  فلسطين في دروس الأعراب

## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

دروس في ألأعراب      
في أحد دروس اللغة العربية في أحد الصفوف المليئة بالأسى والدموع المغموسة بالذل والأستكانة والحزن والمسكوبة في نهر ألأنتصارات الخالد للأمة العربية, طلب المدرس من احد التلاميذ أن يعرب عبارة (عشق المسلم أرض فلسطين) وقف الطالب متنهدا حزينا متأوها مرتجفا وأنظاره شريدة هنا وهناك خجلا شاعرا بالأحباط مترددا متتأتأ قائلا:
عشق: فعل جاري صادق خارج من الصدر ساكن في اسفل القلب لأعتبارات سياسية, وهومبني للمجهول لتوجهات أمنية,معطوف على أمل العودة الحتمية،مفتوح وقتا انتظارا لظهور الجيل الفاتح في اخر الزمان , وهو من الأفعال المحضورة عالميا لدلالة ارهابية. 
المسلم: فاعل عاجز مغلوب على امره وحرف الميم شفوي , والسين لفظه معطش غير مشبع سفلي الحركة ومطبق اللسان محكم ألأغلاق  ,ملتزم بالقوانين والمواثيق الدولية والمعاهدات الحقوقية لخبر مؤخر متكلا ,تقديرا وتعظيما لظهور الجيل الفاتح في اخر الزمان, شاجبا مستنكرا أي خطوة في طريق تحقيق الأمل، وهومرفوع للصمت الظاهر علية منذ غياب الضميرالعالمي المستتر خلف ألأمم الملتحفة في أحضان مجلس ألأمن, مع بروز الرفع للأحكام العرفية في حالة الخروج عن النص .
أرض: مفعول به مصادر مغصوب مستباح محتل لأمد طويل لستون عاما من المعانة والتهجير,وعلامة ألأغتصاب علم اسرائيل المغموس بالدماء وألأجرام والقتل والتنكيل والسلب والنهب والظاهر على الحرم ألأبراهيمي وسفوح الجولان وفي جنين ودير ياسين وقبية والخليل والقدس ويافا وحيفا وعكا والناصرة وتل الربيع,وهي ـ أرض ـ كلمة ممنوعة من الصرف العربي للأستغناء لأنها اصبحت اراضي اعجمية لتغيير اسماء ألأنهار والبحيرات والقرى والتلال والجبال والسفوح والمدن .
فلسطين: اسم كنعاني يبوسي سامي عربي قديم جديد عريق تعج بقبورالأباء والأجداد وشواهدهم ,وهومضاف لأرث بني اسرائيل المزعوم المبني على جماجم ألأنبياء والمرسلين ,وهي ملتصقة بالتلمود والتوراة المزيفة والمزورة وألأسفار المكتوبة بخط اليد وبالحبر المسموم من ألأحبار والحاخامات المجرورة من بولندا والنمسسا وروسيا ,وهي أرض مجرورة من اراضي عربية وعلامة الجر الكسرات المقدرة في الحروب السابقة مع المفعول لأجله, وفلسطين اسم علم موعود مطلق لوعد بلفورالمشؤؤم .وبعد أن سمع العلم هذا النوع الجديد من ألأعراب قال للتلميذ, يا ولدي :لقد جددت لي فنون النحو وقانون اللغة؟؟؟  

جعفرعايد المعايطة
Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

----------

